# Ace Mean Muggin'



## Tnnrx7 (Dec 27, 2009)

Haha, this is his favorite stick he found on a walk that I saved for him. He takes it with him everywhere now when we go out. Liked this picture so I thought I'd share :woof:


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Too cute. Love it!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

awwwwwww cute pic


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

What-a-Look!!! Great shot!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL he looks very serious about hanging onto it LOL


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

what a cutie! How old is he?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol nice looking dog I like his color


----------



## Tnnrx7 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone

He is 4 1/2 months


----------

